# Protracker oder ähnliches Proggie



## Spitau (3. August 2001)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir ja hier geholfen werden.

Früher (da war ich noch jung und unerfahren) habe ich auf einem Amiga600 Music gemacht. Und zwar mit dem legendären PROTRACKER :| ...

Später habe ich auf eine ATARI-Falcon mit dem DIGITAL-TRACKER gearbeitet... :| ...

So, und nun habe ich einen WindowsRechner...

Ich habe dann also den FastTracker gezogen und versucht damit zu arbeiten. Ist zwar wunderprächtig das Teil (richtig DOS-OLD-SCHOOL-STYLE) aber leider laufen die Pattern nicht rund ab, sondern haken ziwschendurch. Am Prozessor dürfte es nicht liegen (1Mhz Adlon), da der schnell genug sein sollte.

Jetzt meine Frage, gibt es unter euch welche, die noch mit Trackern malochen? Und wenn ja, welche Tracker benutzt Ihr?
Mod-Plug_Tracker habe ich schon getestet, ist mir aber von der Bedienung zu umständlich. MadTracker ist doch auch nicht das wahre, oder???

Also, ich suche ein Proggie, mit dem ich aus Samples neue lieder bauen kann (bloss nicht MusikMaker oder so...)

Wäre nett wenn mir dort jemand weiterhelfen könne.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dr.Pymonte (28. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Spitau _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir ja hier geholfen werden.
> ...



Hi Spitau.
Schau Dich mal auf der United Trackers Homepage um. Im Bereich Software findest du alle möglichen Tracker. Gut sind MadTracker, ModPlugTracker oder Impulse Tracker 

CU, Dr.Pymonte


----------

